# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Các bác có powermill 2013 hay 2014 không ạ?

## suu_tam

Tình thì em ngó nghiêng các chỗ thì chỉ thấy có bản 2012.
Mà càng bản mới càng hay nên em muốn xin bản mới để về dùng cho nó thích.

Tiện cho em hỏi ké thêm là thấy bảo phần mềm CIMCO Edit có chức năng để chỉnh sửa file gcode và để mô phỏng. Các bác có tài liệu gì về em này cứ loại nào đơn giản và sơ cấp nhất cho em xin về ngâm cứu.
Nhưng em chỉ ngâm được những cái cơ bản và đơn giản thôi ạ.

----------


## theanhck

powermill 2016

----------


## jimmyli

cơ bản thì sài 2012 cho khỏe ham lên bản mới làm gì k biết? Mà ***** powermill cài và sài đc bản 2012 đã là phúc lắm rồi

----------


## suu_tam

Bản 2012 thì em sài cũng lâu rồi. Được cái nó cài dễ, Crk cũng dễ.
Và dùng OK.
Cơ bản cứ máu bản mới hơn xem thế nào.

----------


## dungtb

Liên hệ mình , powermill 2016 dĩ nhiên miễn phí

----------


## jimmyli

up lên cho anh em sài luôn đi anh dũng ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

Nó lớn quá chưa up lên được , sẽ cố gắng up lên cho anh em dùng trong thời gian sớm nhất.

----------


## Nam CNC

Em còn đang xài autocad 2004 nè ..., artcam9.1 ( chắc năm 2009 ) ... mấy chú chạy nhanh quá ứ thèm theo.

----------


## anhcos

Bác úp lâu quá, mình tự đi tìm thôi, sẽ up lên cho nhanh vậy.

Măm ngoái đi triển lãm gặp gian hàng Delcam, hỏi ra mới biết là Autodesk đã mua lại Delcam rồi, thấy vui vui.

----------


## newbieCNC

Linh torrent 2016:

Vào mục add torrent fromURL của uttorent:



```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:D6D4EB9C10D9E23DFE1CDB8680CF6641001E3672&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt.t-ru.org%2Fann%3Fmagnet
```

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

> Linh torrent 2016:
> 
> Vào mục add torrent fromURL của uttorent:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:D6D4EB9C10D9E23DFE1CDB8680CF6641001E3672&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt.t-ru.org%2Fann%3Fmagnet
> ```


Bản kéo về từ torrent trên: PowerMill 2016 x64 đầy đủ thuốc http://www.fshare.vn/file/OO3551EOV71C

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang

----------


## EHNHOC86

cám ơn 2 bác đã chia sẻ phần mềm , em đã test và cài thành công trên win7 và win 10 64 bit . so sánh nó với phần mềm bản quyền của công ty thì không khác gì. chúc 2 bác luôn thành công trong cuộc sống.

em cũng chia sẻ cách cài đặt powermill 2016 , mọi người cứ làm y theo nó là sẽ thành công. cộng thêmmột síu anh văn nữa nha.

----------


## EHNHOC86

O ĐÂY LÀ HƯỚNG DẪN: KHÔNG CHÈN LINK ĐƯỢC, MỌI NGƯỜI GÕ GOOGLE "Hướng dẫn cài đặt Powermill 2016" GIÙM MÌNH NHA.

----------


## anhcos

Bản 2016 cài trên win8 trở xuống rất dễ, nhưng win10 lại là chuyện khác, chương trình xxx không chạy trên nền win10 đuợc.

----------


## hoahong102

ủa đã xxx được pWmill 2016 rồi ah. mình tưởng 2012 đã rất khó XXX????

----------


## EHNHOC86

Cám ơn bản 2012 của bác hoahong nha.

----------


## hoahong102

nghe đâu từ bản 2013 có thêm toothpad votex (kiểu hispeed xoáy bọt nước) hay lắm, phải down về nghiên cứu thôi

----------


## EHNHOC86

không hình dung cái lệnh bác Hoahong nói là gì , tìm bữa giờ mà không thấy.

----------


## hoahong102

youtube: power mill vortex (mà 2013 trở đi mới có chế dùng 2012 thấy mới tài)
thời đại google rồi chế: có chữ tìm= google

DOWNLOAD power mill 2016, downfile về giải nén dùng utoren download
[torrents-club.org].t38303.rar

----------


## EHNHOC86

Tưởng gì chứ chảy kiểu này cũng đâu cần phiên bản 2013 trở nên mới có đâu , 2010 thấy cũng đã có rồi đó bác.

----------


## hoahong102

cái vortex mình nói nó như thế này này:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0u-rzVENao

----------


## hoahong102

cái vortex mình nói nó như thế này này:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0u-rzVENao
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4Ey9k8a-80

----------


## trungdungbkt

Chào bạn .
Mình cài bản bản powermill 2016 rồi nhưng khi lập trình thì nó báo lỗi : Connection to license server lost.
Bạn cài được rồi hướng dẫn mình với . Rất mong được sự giúp đỡ của bạn . thanks

----------


## hoahong102

Connection to license server lost. lỗi usb chìa khóa chưa ổn
có hướng dẫn xxxx ở mục khác rồi ban tìm đọc

----------


## suu_tam

Chạy nhìn trông tốn cơm quá.
Bọn em gia công gỗ rẻ tiền nên mấy cái thằng powermill này không đáp ưng được bằng bọn JDSoft.

Theo như thằng Delcam nó nói:
Vortex is Delcam's patent pending area clearance and rest area clearance strategy that you can use for 2-axis, 3-axis and 3+2-axis machining. Newly released in PowerMILL 2014, Vortex area clearance ensures the programmed engagement angle is never exceeded.
Và google dịch:
Vortex là bằng sáng chế của Delcam chờ làm thủ khu vực và phần còn lại chiến lược giải phóng mặt bằng khu vực mà bạn có thể sử dụng cho 2 trục, 3 trục và gia công 3 + 2 trục. Vừa được phát hành trong PowerMILL 2014, giải phóng mặt bằng khu vực Vortex đảm bảo góc tham gia chương trình là không bao giờ vượt quá.

Có điều với cái bằng sáng chế 2014 đó em vẫn không thích bằng cái của thằng tàu 2006.
Video minh họa đường dao xuất bằng jdpaint 5.21:

----------

